
Myrtille: an open source, native HTML4/5 Remote Desktop Protocol client - myrtille
http://cedrozor.github.io/myrtille/
======
myrtille
Myrtille, a new open source project to connect remote computers and
applications from any browser, without any plugin, extension or configuration
whatsoever. Feedback welcome! :)
[http://youtu.be/l4CL8h0KfQ8](http://youtu.be/l4CL8h0KfQ8)

